

Google+ NSA, no thanks - mrschwabe
http://nerdbusiness.com/blog/google-nsa-no-thanks

======
oakenshield
I fail to see the point of posts such as these. If you are using someone
else's services and communicating without e2e encryption, you either do not
care about being spied upon, or are willfully ignoring it. The problem isn't
that G+ adds a small amount more detail on your life that you've already
mostly surrendered to Google; it's that you (i.e., citizens and elected
representatives) passed the Patriot Act, condone wiretapping, and are allowing
corporations to mine your data in return for "free" services.

As an immigrant, I have little choice but to surrender much of this
information anyway to stay "legal", but I don't think it's very different even
for a citizen. Until most of the country is ready to act against the bigger
invasions of privacy, staying away from Google+ citing "privacy reasons"
sounds somewhat pointless.

------
AndrewDucker
How is this different to Facebook? They're also a US company, and subject to
the same laws.

~~~
mrschwabe
While indeed Facebook is also subject to the Patriot Act, I'm not aware of any
contracts or 'close relationships' that the NSA has with them. The same could
not be said about Google, which may very well be providing the NSA with real-
time data (for all we know, since the relationship is secret).

~~~
unicornporn
I'm not saying any such contracts exists... But, if they existed, why do you
think you'd be aware of them?

------
alexsherrick
Okay since you are so afraid the NSA will look at your G+, I hope you are not
using GMail to receive your Facebook notifications... they might just READ
EVERYTHING!! The horror.

